

Global celebration for the GNU System's 30th anniversary - Tsiolkovsky
http://www.fsf.org/blogs/community/global-celebration-for-the-gnu-systems-30th-anniversary

======
whydo
The work of the FSF and GNU is one of the most important in the history of
computing. We benefit daily from the values of freedom, respect, and choice it
presents. We also benefit from the abundance of knowledge and technologies
that is openly available to all.

However, these rights and privileges must not be taken for granted and must
continue to be protected. It is also in our interest to choose solutions and
businesses that respect their users and their liberties.

------
tlarkworthy
Its pretty inspiring that writing code with a philosophy can change the world.

------
ianstallings
RMS and company, changed the way I not only look at software, but at my life
and my freedoms.

~~~
blinkingled
Rings true for me as well. Back in the day before I read the GPL on my copy of
Slackware, I was a Microsoft supporter!

~~~
ElDiablo666
Me too. Got me to realize that liberty is more important than how cool the
"features" be.

------
codex
It's interesting that the worlds most popular operating systems, Windows, iOS,
and Android, use almost zero FSF software (the "system"), although much of
Android is GPL licensed.

~~~
whydo
You do realize that Android uses the GNU/Linux kernel, right?

~~~
jordigh
While I'm sure you're getting downvoted because people think that Linux the
kernel has nothing to do with GNU, this isn't quite true: Linux uses the _GNU_
General Public License and at the time of its initial announcement had to
compare itself with GNU (and how it wasn't going to be as "professional" as
GNU).

While Linus himself nowadays actively speaks out against GNU, he still use
GNU's license and GNU's software (gcc and glibc), so even in Linux alone,
without the GNU userland, we see some influence of GNU on Android.

~~~
kemiller
Parent is getting downvoted because Linux is not from the FSF.

------
davexunit
Nice pictures. It was a great time and those cupcakes were delicious.

------
jordigh
Yay! Long live GNU!

